# Fair wage



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

What is a fair wage for the top painter in a company?


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Rich said:


> What is a fair wage for the top painter in a company?


 
How much money do you have? 

Probably a better question is how much more, percentage wise, should your top painter get.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

would a poll be better? I could give pay brackets


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I think region might play a big difference in the answer.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I think that a top-level painter should be payed comparably to the rate of a local union journeyman. For example, if a journeyman painter in StL gets $30 per hour, so should a 'journeyman' level non-union painter. This is just MHO.


----------



## painter jeff (Nov 29, 2007)

Everyone wants to make more money.Painters know they are worth more money, employers know painters are worth more money. But it depends on what the painter and employer agreed on prier employment.It depends on what the employer can pay at that moment of time and space.

3 months later can they get more in line,..maybe


----------



## Chameleon (Jan 26, 2008)

$ 30 per hour....that's a bit excessive. If you only have 1 employee maybe, but still too high. How can you afford to stay competetive by paying your employees union scale ? I pay between $ 9.50-11.00 Prep men, $11.50-12.50 painters, and $13.00-15.00 spray men and supervision. With that, the supervisor gets a phone, and gas card.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> I think that a top-level painter should be payed comparably to the rate of a local union journeyman. For example, if a journeyman painter in StL gets $30 per hour, so should a 'journeyman' level non-union painter. This is just MHO.


thanks PWG
in your opinion, if a similar level painter is working in a company, what kind of profit will the owner make if he's charging $40/hr. and paying this guy $30? is it so cut and dry? and have you ever met an employee in a painting company making $30?


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Chameleon said:


> $ 30 per hour....that's a bit excessive. If you only have 1 employee maybe, but still too high. How can you afford to stay competetive by paying your employees union scale ? I pay between $ 9.50-11.00 Prep men, $11.50-12.50 painters, and $13.00-15.00 spray men and supervision. With that, the supervisor gets a phone, and gas card.


so $15/hr. is your max for starting an experienced guy to run a crew? are you hiring amazing, drug free painters with those wages?

so you're saying a prep guy is getting $12.50 and his foreman with 10 years experience is getting $15.00?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Chameleon said:


> $ 30 per hour....that's a bit excessive. If you only have 1 employee maybe, but still too high. How can you afford to stay competetive by paying your employees union scale ? I pay between $ 9.50-11.00 Prep men, $11.50-12.50 painters, and $13.00-15.00 spray men and supervision. With that, the supervisor gets a phone, and gas card.


These are early 80's wages, for a non union shop! Unless your hiring undocumented workers or tweekers, wages should be around $20 to $28 per hr. for non union painters.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Rich said:


> thanks PWG
> in your opinion, if a similar level painter is working in a company, what kind of profit will the owner make if he's charging $40/hr. and paying this guy $30? is it so cut and dry? and have you ever met an employee in a painting company making $30?


If a guy is making $30 per hour, you are spending at least $45 per hour in matching taxes, workman's comp and training. Factor in your D&I expenses of operating, your company profit margin and what you need to make, and employee down time (where he is traveling, picking up supplies, organizing the truck etc) and you are now in the billing range of $75+ per manhour. I read what some guys bill per hour and I sadly foresee that they will never break free of being a working stiff.. even though the truck and business cards have their name on them, they own the job, not a business.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> I think region might play a big difference in the answer.


Exactly:yes:


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

I think a top notch professional painter that is journeyman level is worth around $25/hr plus bene's - but with what residential homeowners pay me - I can't afford to pay that kind of salary. I agree fully with Ken - you need to charge roughly $75 man-hours. And even in upscale residences - I don't see that happening in the painting trades. So there are no more good painters to hire anymore - anybody who is good isn't happy with $15-$17/hr - but how can you pay more if the homeowner is being charged $45/hr? Presently I own my painting jobs. Homeowners have voted - I have been told how much people are paying for their exterior repaints - and I find the whole industry to be shameful. I had one customer with an old colonial farm house with a huge barn attached - I told him I couldnt' do any justice to it for less than 40k - he got some 21 yr. old starting out in the painting biz to do it all for 8k - 2 years later it is peeling off in sheets. But somehow homeowners never remember.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

PressurePros said:


> If a guy is making $30 per hour, you are spending at least $45 per hour in matching taxes, workman's comp and training. Factor in your D&I expenses of operating, your company profit margin and what you need to make, and employee down time (where he is traveling, picking up supplies, organizing the truck etc) and you are now in the billing range of $75+ per manhour. I read what some guys bill per hour and I sadly foresee that they will never break free of being a working stiff.. even though the truck and business cards have their name on them, they own the job, not a business.


so true.... I am having a difficult time finding skilled labor for a decent wage. Everbody thinks that they are worth $35 an hour and I swear they have no Idea how to hold a brush. I could be booking work for 6 crews right now and I am at odds on what to do. My second year in business I had 28 employees...did not hire very good. I made some poor decisions in order not to turn work away. I made decent money that year but I am more profitable now (5 years later) with 7....when I hire I take on the responsibility to keep these guys busy at least 40 hours a week, 52 weeks a year and to get paid every friday ...I dont hire from job to job. My top guy makes $25 ..my lowest $12 ....Boston Area


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

Good thing vegas is dominated by the union. I worked on one of the crews paying 18.00/hr. tops, minimal insurance and no bennies. I was the only caucasion actually painting. BTW, that company, who's owner is on the Nevada State Contractors board, got busted for breaking the same rules he oversees on the board.

Location is definately a factor. So, what's fair? Well, if I'm the company owner, sure 18/hr. is fair. And if I can take down 100,000/yr. that's good to.

If I'm the employee, you can take that 18 and stick it where the sun don't shine. What they pay here, as quoted above doesn't get you a quality painter. It gets you a production immigrant, hard worker and skilled at a very narrow range of work. No knowledge, thievery, no loyalty etc. etc.

I will own my jobs. My customers like that I own my jobs and take direct responsibility, without all the overhead, workmans comp and everything else that ultimately gets dumped on them. I don't use employees. I simply take jobs I can handle, do personalized work and get paid more than anyone has to offer here. My work doesn't make much of a splash in the market, so no one is crying about me undercutting them. 

I simply don't believe that everyone in business needs to be in business. If it's too hard, or not enough profit, then don't do it! Simple.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> My top guy makes $25 ..my lowest $12 ....Boston Area


now I feel like that is a good spread

plenty of good painters, myself included would grab a job making $20-25/hr in a reputable paint company-last time I checked 42-50k was a good wage 

And most guys just stepping into the trade or maybe with a year under their belt, usually wet behind the ears, sounds decent that they could make $12/hr and move up.

But I don't believe, like some have eluded to, that money is what keeps guys around. I believe it's money in part, but more appreciation and respect and then some more appreciation. I'm talking about that, _"hard to say...drop the pride, I couldn't be doing this without you"_ appreciation. Not enough owners/bosses are saying things like this to their guys and it's hurting the trade . Cut throat gets old after a while. Honor, Integrity, and respect never does.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Rich said:


> now I feel like that is a good spread
> 
> plenty of good painters, myself included would grab a job making $20-25/hr in a reputable paint company-last time I checked 42-50k was a good wage
> 
> ...


......keep in mind that I'm not someone that shows up to the jobsite and points fingers or talk down to my men. I still get dirty every day because I really enjoy WORKING... I think it goes a long way with my guys when they see me pitching in every aspect of the job...Im not above sweeping up, dumping trash, sanding, painting baseboard or humping ladders. I also enjoy the people I work with and am careful in not describing them as employees but call them co-workers instead. In doing this I earn a mutual respect with out barking at them or talking down to them....I cant even tell you how many homeowners and contractors compliment me on my crews to tell me how hard they work when I am not around...Works for me..not for all.


----------



## Alex PCI (Jul 26, 2007)

WOW!!! It amazes me how different the pay scale is across the US

Here in NC the average pay is 12 -17hr. and 17.00 an hour being a rarity. Ive only seen a very few worth that

I pay above average wages for my area. There are plenty of painters asking for 10.00/hr but I would say the average for a decent worker is 12-14


I couldn't imagine a salary of 25.00hr, im still trying to find out how to make that much myself


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Here the pay scale is 12-18 dollars depending on skill, and responsibility level. That is for fair wages, for somebody with more drive then they would probably go out on their own.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Alex, it is amazing. I quit a job years ago working as a foreman who was under-appreciated and under-paid making $17/hr. If you are good here and able to perform journeyman tasks $20-$25 to start is common. 

Where are you located? Nevermind....just saw the NC...that explains it


----------



## Chameleon (Jan 26, 2008)

Vegas is like this....very competetive, first of all....then you have every illegal out bidding the same jobs you are, except for 1/2. Then you have your unlicensed guys who do just the same as the illegals. There is a real fine line, and honestly people more times than not want the quality for the lesser price. I still get out there and huff it just like my employees, not only does it gain respect from my guys, it also shows that i can still get in the game. Regions do have a big factor in the wages, but also, people aren't going to pay $ 40,000 dollars for an exterior paint job.


----------



## Chameleon (Jan 26, 2008)

Wait I'm not done.....I have yet to meet a "painter" that can out paint me, after twelve years I have always ended up asking myself where are all the good painters. Problem may be in wage, unfortunatly I just hired a guy who wanted $ 17.00 an hour.....he sucks the big chocolate choo choo....He's is done tomorrow morning.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Chameleon said:


> he sucks the big chocolate choo choo....He's is done tomorrow morning.


Why wait till morning, call his ass now. Save him some gas money.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Chameleon said:


> Wait I'm not done.....I have yet to meet a "painter" that can out paint me, after twelve years
> 
> 
> > Take the time to train him and "you" wont be painting for the next 12 years.....


----------



## Chameleon (Jan 26, 2008)

He has my tools timhag....gotta get um back ! Then he can take a walk. The thing is, if I call them a night, they usually take off with the equipment.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Chameleon said:


> He has my tools timhag....gotta get um back ! Then he can take a walk. The thing is, if I call them a night, they usually take off with the equipment.


Been down that road Chameleon, gotta get those tools back.


----------



## cole191919 (Jan 10, 2008)

When i was younger I would have worked for beer. That should be allowed. as long as its after your done the job.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Chameleon said:


> I have yet to meet a "painter" that can out paint me, after twelve years I have always ended up asking myself where are all the good painters


are you saying you've never hired a painter who can out paint you or you've never come across a painter that can out paint you?


----------



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

I think the best thing you can do is pay a good worker. If you have found someone that you would like to keep, pay him. Someone that cares about the job, your tools, the customer, you and your business. You won't cross paths with many of those.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

stansoph said:


> I think the best thing you can do is pay a good worker. If you have found someone that you would like to keep, pay him. Someone that cares about the job, your tools, the customer, you and your business. You won't cross paths with many of those.


Why should I pay them when they will work for food? :thumbup: 

You just have to look on a different corner :whistling2:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

In order to retain descent painters, who are willing to commit to a contractor, you have to compensate them. If it is economically impractical to offer a higher wage, then offer incentives, like vacation or health care. This is where you separate the Pro from the Faux.


----------



## Housepainter (Jan 6, 2008)

Chameleon said:


> $ 30 per hour....that's a bit excessive. If you only have 1 employee maybe, but still too high. How can you afford to stay competetive by paying your employees union scale ? I pay between $ 9.50-11.00 Prep men, $11.50-12.50 painters, and $13.00-15.00 spray men and supervision. With that, the supervisor gets a phone, and gas card.



Hate to say this but the kids at McDonalds here on the coast make between 
$9-10 per hour. We can thank Katrina for higher wages..


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Housepainter said:


> Hate to say this but the kids at McDonalds here on the coast make between
> $9-10 per hour. We can thank Katrina for higher wages..


I think it's $7.15 per hour here.


----------



## Dustygirl01 (Feb 12, 2008)

Geographic area makes a huge difference. Where I live, rural PA, there aren't a whole lot of jobs around. Plus, we have a lot of competition trying to start up who undercut us. I make $23/hr but as a subcontractor, so I pay 100% of my own taxes. I have over 7 years experience and can run a job from start to finish and handle most everything that comes up. I have my own ladders, drops, tools, etc. Another comparable sub who I work with makes around $20 an hour. This for all indoor work, mostly residential. Exterior work would be a higher rate.


----------



## Housepainter (Jan 6, 2008)

My back up guy for crunch time is around $20.00 per hour. I have a couple of others that would be in the mid-teens.


----------



## Chameleon (Jan 26, 2008)

Rich said:


> are you saying you've never hired a painter who can out paint you or you've never come across a painter that can out paint you?


Rich....your catching me on writing ....maybe you should look into "Contract Law" for a career. Let me explain....

I have a certain way I like things done as you or any other "paint contractor" does. Unfortuntely we are overwhelmed in Vegas with Production Tract Housing, and a huge painter population. These boys are tract home painters, not into the quality, they are given some crazy quota of like three houses "A Day" !.....A Day....
So when these guys are laid off....they look for any work, tell you they can spray....and BAM! your quality just turned into a repair job.... 

I have yet to "Hire anyone who can out paint me", sounds like I am tooting my own horn, and believe me I am....I know I am not the paint god, but I can apply the finish. But it seems like these guys out here are inerested in the wrong things. Speed. The men I keep, I try to keep, and have had some for over 5 years. They have adapted to my critique and actually appreciate the jobs we do. And I do try to take care of them the best I can...none of them are unhappy.

But the truth is.... no matter how much you pay someone, they still have no personal gain to that project. Each employee figures (correct me if I am wrong)...."his job pays $ 15 per hour....so he will give what he thinks $15 an hour", but usually his $15 an hour is only worth $ 12.50 to me.

I hope I don't sound like a [email protected] have been here way to long, in a market that is saturated in Production quality, trying everyday to change the name of the Professional Painter.
Thanks Rich for helping me see my wording the right way :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

How can anyone sub for $20/hr? You are making minimum wage at best if you factor in vehicle costs, insurance, self-employment taxes, tool costs, health insurance, etc. That is just crazy talk!


----------



## T200 (Nov 11, 2007)

Yeah, geography is key.
$25 in California might equate to $20 in the East or Midwest and $17 in the South.

75% of the painters I've hired have told me they are "excellent" and "skilled".
Out of about 100, only one was. He called himself "a craftsman".
Then I learned the meaning of "craftsman": He could do in two hours what a normal painter could do in one. There was NEVER any profit on his jobs.
He could take an hour doing a "craftsmanlike job" painting a double-hung window.

I base my jobs on budgeted hours and pay "hours under budget" to the crew.
A painter whose base wage is $15 per hour can feasibly make $20 per hour if he is truly skilled. 
A few have done so; the rest could only talk the talk.

I've also had "former painting company owners" call me for a job and tell me they earned $25-$30 per hour.
However, they may have only worked for two weeks every month because they couldn't find enough work (which is why they were calling me).
And they didn't have insurance.
Or business licenses.
And their marketing was Xerox'ed fliers.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Cham and Tom

guys...just so you know, there ARE painters that can paint as good as you and believe it or not, even BETTER than you

you know what your problem in finding them is????

*your pay and your hiring process*, or lack there of...you are paying chicken feed to guys who are only worth chicken feed

when a guys walks into your door, do you give him a paint test? do you watch how he paints? are you telling him he needs to back up the fact that he just told you he's been painting for 10 years, was a foreman, blah blah blah? And then canning him if he doesn't perform like you want? I'm assuming no from your posts.

It starts from your hiring process. Believe me, there are guys out there (getting paid correctly) who would blow your minds and make you look slow and sloppy.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

For the national average go here. 

http://www.bls.gov/oes/current/oes472141.htm#nat

Surf around and you can get this info broken down by state and metro area.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> For the national average go here.
> 
> http://www.bls.gov/oes/current/oes472141.htm#nat
> 
> Surf around and you can get this info broken down by state and metro area.


Cool link, :thumbsup: wish i would of thought of it .


----------



## crow (Jan 29, 2008)

I being a one man show,very seldum hire anyone. but when I do I gets this olboy that lives down on the riverbank, he only got one eye(fishin misshap) but he can lay paint without taping and he aint no talker(bit his tounge in half) so he gets work done! as for pay,, he be real happy with half a hog and 20-30 a day, but he smells real bad so I only use em in homes where they aint no one livin yet, the hogs I get from olman harper, and I always get bloaters or retarded ones so they be free to me! but as a rule I works alone,


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

dude you're really starting to scare me a bit...


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

crow said:


> I being a one man show,very seldum hire anyone. but when I do I gets this olboy that lives down on the riverbank, he only got one eye(fishin misshap) but he can lay paint without taping and he aint no talker(bit his tounge in half) so he gets work done! as for pay,, he be real happy with half a hog and 20-30 a day, but he smells real bad so I only use em in homes where they aint no one livin yet, the hogs I get from olman harper, and I always get bloaters or retarded ones so they be free to me! but as a rule I works alone,


Crow cracks me up. I'll be in the middle of something and think about his post and start laughing. Dude is funny as sh*t.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Rich said:


> dude you're really starting to scare me a bit...


What are you talking about? Come on, Rich, we have all hired an odd jigger or two.


----------



## The paint whisperer (Oct 18, 2007)

crow said:


> I being a one man show,very seldum hire anyone. but when I do I gets this olboy that lives down on the riverbank, he only got one eye(fishin misshap) but he can lay paint without taping and he aint no talker(bit his tounge in half) so he gets work done! as for pay,, he be real happy with half a hog and 20-30 a day, but he smells real bad so I only use em in homes where they aint no one livin yet, the hogs I get from olman harper, and I always get bloaters or retarded ones so they be free to me! but as a rule I works alone,


I hope you are not serious.....:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

you backwoods fellers are over the top, lol

I'm from Pa, but damn


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

cool site! thanks


----------



## T200 (Nov 11, 2007)

Rich said:


> Cham and Tom
> 
> guys...just so you know, there ARE painters that can paint as good as you and believe it or not, even BETTER than you


I'm a mediocre painter.
But I can paint better than 87% of the guys I've hired.



> you know what your problem in finding them is????
> 
> *your pay and your hiring process*, or lack there of...you are paying chicken feed to guys who are only worth chicken feed


I pay the norm for the area, and if they truly CAN paint, they can increase their pay by completing the job in less than budgeted hours (they keep the money).
I formerly offered medical insurance and paid holidays.
That had to end because jobs were regularly going over budget.



> when a guys walks into your door, do you give him a paint test? do you watch how he paints? are you telling him he needs to back up the fact that he just told you he's been painting for 10 years, was a foreman, blah blah blah? And then canning him if he doesn't perform like you want? I'm assuming no from your posts.


I've given paint tests to some but not all.
I don't have the time (and I know what the response will be to this).
70% of the painter workforce looks for a job and takes the first one available--and it had better be available quick (need money for beer or dope).
I ran a classified ad, took calls from painters, and scheduled a meeting on a particular day. Of about 20 painters who said they'd be there, 3 showed up. One said he couldn't climb ladders (fear of heights).



> It starts from your hiring process. Believe me, there are guys out there (getting paid correctly) who would blow your minds and make you look slow and sloppy.


I'm willing to pay for performance--and do.
Unfortunately, more talk the talk than walk the walk.
I am slow and sloppy.
But I've started taking vitamins and always carry a rag.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Tom sounds like your just doing the bare minimum in your hiring process, so therefore your results will reflect that. No one to place blame on but yourself. I say you need to get a little thicker skin and make it your mission to find a good guy or 2. First you need to get rid of all the pre-conceived notions you have about their being no good workers to hire, because there are and you may just miss one if you keep up with that attitude.


----------



## Downeast (May 2, 2007)

T200 said:


> I'm a mediocre painter.
> But I can paint better than 87% of the guys I've hired.
> 
> 
> ...



I think the good painters, have found a home with the good employers .... They are making the norm for the area they live, so there is no need to shop around ... The devil ya know vs the devil you don't know ... The Grass isn't always greener ...... Also with all the start ups and building boom of the last decade or so created a demand for boots on the ground..... Which means there are a lot of guy's looking to make more than they would at the gas station ....... Construction in General has it's share of young guys still in party mode .... The real good guys started working for them selves save a ..few ..... 

Painting is also in my opinion one of the easier trades ... Hence (I am gonna get flak for this lol) The women painters we are seeing in other threads ...... So the druggies and others will gravitate to that trade as it's easier to handle a brush doing trim than humping lumber and shingles and other things.... So thats the pool ya get ..... to pick from.... It's kinda like lawn maintenance ..... Most all home owners can cut their own grass, they just don't want to... I am not saying that in the case of painting, that there isn't a need for knowledge and skill .. But on the basic trim and interiors , joe home owner can do it with some consult from the paint store .... And very little tools needed over all .... Being a carpenter most my life, I like painting now ....Yup ,no tool bag to haul on your azz all day .... Ladder vs staging , most the time .... Prep work can be tough , but not as tough as stripping old shingles off a roof and reinstalling .. Other trades do have their people problems but , for years the stigma that most painters were drunks, was real , in the sense that I heard it enough .......


Reason I quoted your thread was more of the interest in your budget system.. I worked for a guy that used that and it got real old ,real quick.... In my opinion the budget system is a azz buster system.... syndrome... You give the workers a time frame that these jobs need to be completed in. Your times may be good and reasonable, or they may be off just enough that it keeps the workers always fighting the clock..... Guy I worked for , would give the work order with the time to do it, on it. and the clock started ticking from the shop ... and included material pick up , travel time and anything else that needed to get done... After a short while it really sucked .......All ya heard was , hows your budget, hows your budget, did ya get it done on time... And even if you were 15 minutes over budget , you got the big sigh of , geeze you didn't make budget... Course ,15 minutes with a three man crew is really 45 minutes....... Yes time is important, but I would refuse to work again, under those conditions, whether it was 25 or 12 an hour ....... It starts to create a need for short cuts, and short cuts can mean a cut in quality, because the only thing the worker has in mind is getting it done and the boss off the back ....... And looking for a better place to work ..... . 


If I ever go to an interview for any company, and they tell me it's on the budget system.. I will say thank you for your time, but I will look else where ....

Am i the fastest, brush slinger ? Nope ... Am I the slowest ? Nope.. Do I care about my work and doing a good job ? Yup... Do I drink and do drugs ?Nope. Do I show up on time ? Yup...

Yup there are sucky workers out there , and there are sucky places to work...


But you decide which is right and which is an illusion....


Good Luck.....


----------



## Dustygirl01 (Feb 12, 2008)

Rich:

I'm from PA, too. Rural PA. There are a LOT of painters in the area (some of them own their own "business") that resemble what crow described. {{{{shudder}}}}


----------



## lostpainter (Feb 14, 2008)

If I could find a painter that wanted to paint and really likes to impress instead of just wanting a paycheck I would pay 30 with benefits or probably 35-40 without. But they would have to be able to keep up with me and if you saw my other post I'm getting ready to make a 36" roller. =P Hopefully I will be able to find another guy or two in the next few minutes.

I dont know why but it doesnt seem like anyone cares to impress or take pride in their work. I have been working since I was a kid and I have always busted my balls even if it were 10 bucks an hour. That one thing I hate about unions you have guys that are half the speed but still make the same money. That blows. Its completly unfair for the ones who really like to work and get a job done. But thats neither here nor there and I dont want to get a union fight going =P Ever tho they were probably great 50 years ago when you got a good days work out of anyone.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Dustygirl01 said:


> Rich:
> 
> I'm from PA, too. Rural PA. There are a LOT of painters in the area (some of them own their own "business") that resemble what crow described. {{{{shudder}}}}


Ahh, I miss Pa. Ever here of Uniondale? Pleasant Mount? Now _that's_ rural! And also the area I'm from.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Dustygirl01 said:


> There are a LOT of painters...that resemble what crow described. {{{{shudder}}}}


 Really? On this planet? Yikers...I mean I can take ass crack and smoking and drinking and spitting and swearing, but one eyed and working for pickled pigs feet and cow ears...I'm gonna have to keep my head buried in the sand.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> I can take ass crack .


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

is "ass crack" smoked or snorted???
lmao


----------



## Downeast (May 2, 2007)

Rich said:


> is "ass crack" smoked or snorted???
> lmao




I heard , tell it's inhaled .......


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

When snorting and smoking don't work, some people shoot ass crack. Found this needle filled with ass crack on a job.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

timhag said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ok th, I left the door open for you on that one. Nice. :thumbup: 

I'm sticking my head back in the sand now...


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Ok th, I left the door open for you on that one. Nice. :thumbup:
> 
> I'm sticking my head back in the sand now...


You know you're my brother from another mother. Had to pull your chain on this one.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

timhag said:


> You know you're my brother from another mother. Had to pull your chain on this one.


 
It was a slam dunk...I would be disappointed if you didnt take that shot! 

_For the record, this has been a case of being quoted way, way out of context, for entertainment purposes only. Any reuse, rebroadcast or retransmission of the pictures, descriptions and accounts in this sequence without the express written consent of Timhag (the official archivist) is strictly prohibited._


----------



## Chameleon (Jan 26, 2008)

Wow guys this thread has become a topic that has really become a hot item. So what have determined is "region" has a big role in our pay. We have also learned that BikerBoy pulled a great link out of his hat....we also learned that Chameleon and Tom don't know how to hire people, and of coarse Chameleon doesn't pay for sh%t. I will fess up to the "I don't know how to hire" thing. I used to take the time to have interviews, and painting knowledge tests, and check their backgrounds....but to be quite honest, that was a joke. The amount of time wasted was almost worthless. The reasons are simple, and someone has already said someplace in this thread...they were either tweekers, alcholics, or just basically guys missing their front teeth. The good ones never show up, even if I placed the add "Salary DOE". And I will be quite frank....this may piss a few of you guys off, but its not meant to, I started hiring Mexican labor....for one, they show up on time everyday....for two, they want to work...everyday....for three the labor costs are better than these out of work union guys who think they are worth more than they are.
I will attempt next month when I am real busy to hire again, and I will give the interiew and paint test another shot....I am not close minded, and perhaps Rich....you may be right. I just landed 2 big customs here...Drywall and Paint on both.....10,210 sf, and 7,349 sf. I am jazzed, but I will interview based on experience, knowledge, and performance with a starting rate of $ 18.50 which I believe to be suited for this region. I will keep everyone posted.


----------

